# Angry Charlie V3



## Hexjibber (Jun 22, 2020)

Hullo! Hope everyone is keeping well!

Latest build is an Angry Charlie, needed some snarly distortion on my board and being a total mids junkie the 3 band EQ and Marshall lineage sounded up my street! Sounds great, more or less exactly what I was after, more open and aggressive than my OCD and stacks well with my Timmy. Reverse etched and painted then sparklerised with glitter spray! 

Almost ballsed up the pot placement/drilling by being too close to the screw inserts, didn't have any fancy pot condoms to hand so electrical tape had to do!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 22, 2020)

Pro Finish!
Stay Well!


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

Inside, looks better than some professional stompboxes. 

Personally, i don't like prefabricated PCB, i like to make my own PCB, and i use 100% hand made wooden stompboxes.

*This is my build: *


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 22, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> Inside, looks better than some professional stompboxes.
> 
> Personally, i don't like prefabricated PCB, i like to make my own PCB, and i use 100% hand made wooden stompboxes.
> 
> ...


Nice! That looks really good!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 22, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> Inside, looks better than some professional stompboxes.
> 
> Personally, i don't like prefabricated PCB, i like to make my own PCB, and i use 100% hand made wooden stompboxes.
> 
> ...


Hi
   Impressive Build, but I have to ask why show it here if you personally don't like *Prefabricated PCB's* & you use a Wooden Box?


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Hi
> Impressive Build, but I have to ask why show it here if you personally don't like *Prefabricated PCB's* & you use a Wooden Box?


I like hand made PCB not factory made, that i want to say on my bad english!
I don't understand, where to post my builds? Thanx!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 22, 2020)

Very Nice Work, RT Custom!
What part of the world do you live?


----------



## TheSin (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice! Love the wooden enclosure!



RT Custom said:


> I like hand made PCB not factory made, that i want to say on my bad english!
> I don't understand, where to post my builds? Thanx!
> View attachment 5094View attachment 5095


----------



## Gordo (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow, that's beautiful!!!


----------



## Barry (Jun 22, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Hullo! Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> Latest build is an Angry Charlie, needed some snarly distortion on my board and being a total mids junkie the 3 band EQ and Marshall lineage sounded up my street! Sounds great, more or less exactly what I was after, more open and aggressive than my OCD and stacks well with my Timmy. Reverse etched and painted then sparklerised with glitter spray!
> 
> ...


Great job as always!


----------



## Barry (Jun 22, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> I like hand made PCB not factory made, that i want to say on my bad english!
> I don't understand, where to post my builds? Thanx!
> View attachment 5094View attachment 5095


Beautiful work


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 22, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> This is *Walnut* wood. Beside wallnut i I use several types of wood like *Europe Hawthorn *which is extremely rare in thickness for making pedals and in last time i use hardwood like *black locust *which looks very nice in the final finish:
> 
> View attachment 5096View attachment 5097


Rather than hijacking the original @Hexjibber thread, please make a new thread for your builds.


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

Barry said:


> It is beautiful, but I don’t get the relevance here


On many occasions in DIY community, there is a correction in the schematic of a certain pedal and if i make handmade PCB there is no prob to make another one with corrected traces, but, if i buy a factory made PCB according to the old schematic, I can throw it away if a new corrected schematic appears. That's the point!


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 22, 2020)

@Hexjibber Beautiful and inspiring work (as always!). I think that you can lose the electrical tape without worry: if they touch the sides of the enclosure, it won't matter since everything involved is at a ground potential.


----------



## RT Custom (Jun 22, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Rather than hijacking the original @Hexjibber thread, please make a new thread for your builds.


Sorry! I will!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 22, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> @Hexjibber Beautiful and inspiring work (as always!). I think that you can lose the electrical tape without worry: if they touch the sides of the enclosure, it won't matter since everything involved is at a ground potential.



Thanks! And also thanks again! I didn’t realise that was the case when it came to the pots, just a lack of understanding and inbuilt fear of something shorting out I think!


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 22, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Thanks! And also thanks again! I didn’t realise that was the case when it came to the pots, just a lack of understanding and inbuilt fear of something shorting out I think!


The main concern with the pots shorting against anything is if there is a risk of shorting against the solder-side of the board. Since these pots extend past the board, there is no risk there. Also, your power input and your signal I/O jacks have sufficient clearance so that is not a concern either. There’s no harm in having the tape there, just a bit unnecessary in this situation.


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 22, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> The main concern with the pots shorting against anything is if there is a risk of shorting against the solder-side of the board. Since these pots extend past the board, there is no risk there. Also, your power input and your signal I/O jacks have sufficient clearance so that is not a concern either. There’s no harm in having the tape there, just a bit unnecessary in this situation.



Good to know, cheers!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Sasan (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks fantastic! I just read your blog on etching...will definitely try.
How does the reverse etching work? Did you basically etched away all the part that's in red sparkle?


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 23, 2020)

Sasan said:


> Looks fantastic! I just read your blog on etching...will definitely try.
> How does the reverse etching work? Did you basically etched away all the part that's in red sparkle?



Cheers! Yes its exactly that, the process itself is really no different than 'normal' etching apart from how you do the artwork, but somewhere along the way people referred to the approach as reverse etching and I think its just stuck! 

Let me know how you get on, any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 23, 2020)

For anyone following this thread I had a question; I'm fairly happy with the sound of the AC but its not quite ticking all the boxes after a few hours play, the low end is a bit flubby. I'm also considering the Thermionic Deluxe (or perhaps one of the smaller variants), how do they compare? I'm using a Fender Twin and am looking for a high gain distortion that has a good mid presence. I tried the AC first as some demos of the BE-OD sound a bit scooped but wondering with the Mids knob on the Deluxe it might have that push I'm looking for, and also a tighter low end response than the AC?


----------



## Robert (Jun 23, 2020)

I use a Fender Twin as well....  You might want to try the Tyrian or Sanguine.


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 23, 2020)

Robert said:


> I use a Fender Twin as well....  You might want to try the Tyrian or Sanguine.



Thanks for the quick reply! I hadn't actually checked these pedals out before, the Tyrian sounds awesome! I'm chasing an SLO-ish sort of sound (early Helmet or Silverchair rather than chug chug metal), i.e. big and thick with plenty of mids but not too harsh, seems to fit the bill very nicely! I will get on it!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jun 25, 2020)

Great looking build! 

FWIW, you MAY want to try the "Guvernator"... the Angry Charlie is based on the Marshall Guv'nor circuit, and one of the things that Josh did with the AC was add some extra gain and lower the low-end response (maybe he took center of the midrange down?).  It makes the AC a bit 'gainier', but also softens and 'flubs' up the low end a touch.  The "Guvernator" is pretty true to the original Guv'nor circuit and it has a MUCH tighter low-end structure, with the same 3-band EQ and huge range of gain from almost none to balls-to-the-wall overdrive.  Edging into distortion territory, but retaining string-to-string clarity.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 25, 2020)

The Guvernator & AC have completely different Tone Stacks (passive vs. active).  You can change a few R's & C's in the AC to adjust the gain and low-end response going into the distortion stages.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 25, 2020)

GenoBluzGtr said:


> Great looking build!
> 
> FWIW, you MAY want to try the "Guvernator"... the Angry Charlie is based on the Marshall Guv'nor circuit, and one of the things that Josh did with the AC was add some extra gain and lower the low-end response (maybe he took center of the midrange down?).  It makes the AC a bit 'gainier', but also softens and 'flubs' up the low end a touch.  The "Guvernator" is pretty true to the original Guv'nor circuit and it has a MUCH tighter low-end structure, with the same 3-band EQ and huge range of gain from almost none to balls-to-the-wall overdrive.  Edging into distortion territory, but retaining string-to-string clarity.



Cool thanks for the heads up, I was aware the AC was based on the Guv’nor but not how it had been modded by JHS. I’ve got all the parts for the Tyrian on the way now so will see how I get on with that to begin with.


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 25, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Guvernator & AC have completely different Tone Stacks (passive vs. active).  You can change a few R's & C's in the AC to adjust the gain and low-end response going into the distortion stages.  Just sayin'.



I might look into that as do like the overall sound, just sounds like it could do with a tweak to make it work for me. I’ve started using it as a light-ish overdrive rather than full tilt and am getting on better with it now. It also stacks nicely with my Sonic Titan which I had originally tried to pair with my Timmy then my Rat with general success but the AC has just clinched it


----------

